# Sunken treasures



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

We are having a really hot and dry summer! Our lake is very low so this morning I hiked along the banks looking 
to harvest some previously sunken limbs. I did okay.
I ought to be able to fashion some cane handles from the twisted roots I found too.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Some very nice ones there Valky. Not sure how I missed this post from nearly two weeks ago.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

First one from the sunken sticks and roots I found.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow!! Now that's a beauty of a stick, Valky. That handle really ticks a lot of boxes on my "What makes a great stick" list.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks dw! I love it when I can leave nature to its way. Fit's the palm of my hand perfectly too!
And to top it off it's so light it weighs almost nothing!


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I think I made a purdy nice walking stick with a sunken root as a topper but the stain I applied didn't take well so 
I'm planning on painting it gloss black and fading it down towards the middle of the shaft to it's natural look.
I'll post a pic if it turns out well.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah, that didn't work so well either. I see sandpaper in my future on this one!


----------

